# Help Me Name My Lamb



## poundinghooves (Apr 16, 2014)

I went to the farm and chose a ewe lamb today!!   I have to decide on a name within the week so the breeder can register her.  She's a beautiful chocolate brown color (they said she should stay brown but may get lighter) and has one light colored spot on her right side.  She's a sweetie!  I have pics, which I will post but they're not the best quality and definitely don't do her justice!   Any suggestions on names are great!  I was thinking "Carrie" for some reason, but I'm going to keep thinking.  I want her to have a really good name!


----------



## Ruus (Apr 18, 2014)

Carrie sounds like a nice name to me!  It's a shame you have to decide so quickly, I like to have a good idea of an animal's personality before I name it.


----------



## happy acres (May 10, 2014)

How about Carolina Windsong - Carrie for short?


----------



## happy acres (May 10, 2014)

Or Sweet Caroline?


----------



## luvmypets (May 10, 2014)

Sasha or maybe tofee idk like ruus said you like to have a good idea of the sheeps personality.


----------



## luvmypets (May 10, 2014)

What about willow.


----------



## poundinghooves (May 11, 2014)

Those are all great ideas!  Thanks so much!  I decided on a name a couple weeks ago.... Delilah!  She is going to be registered as "(farm name) Hey There Delilah"!  My mom suggested it (the Delilah part, I came up with the registered name) and when I told my best friend, she said her mom said Delilah would be a good name for a lamb!  So I guess it's meant to be


----------



## AJ S. (Aug 8, 2016)

Go with Pickles! She looks like a Pickles...


----------



## Genipher (Oct 26, 2016)

AJ S. said:


> Go with Pickles! She looks like a Pickles...



I think her name was decided a couple years ago. hehe.


----------

